# Common Bermuda smack down....



## Gboyet93 (Apr 30, 2017)

I have 1 acre of hybrid Tifway 419, and it looks fabulous!! I also have several patches of common Bermuda that are beginning to bother me. Haha. What would be the best way to kill or choke out the common? I have a pro plugger to speed the process up, if killing is the best option. In some spots, I have noticed the hybrid 419 haves overtaken the common this year.


----------



## sanders4617 (Jul 9, 2018)

Maybe kill it (roundup, etc) and then do plugs in that area to get it to spread back full? Not sure how much you can get done before it starts going dormant, but by next growing season, could be getting in full swing.

I'm sure others have a much better solution. lol


----------



## rhanna (Jun 7, 2017)

I believe the lower you mow the more likely the hybrid will overtake the common. I don't think common Bermudagrass likes being mowed under 1"


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

rhanna said:


> I believe the lower you mow the more likely the hybrid will overtake the common. I don't think common Bermudagrass likes being mowed under 1"


I have common on my teeboxes (.500" hoc) - it's not the ideal hoc, but it will linger and spread for sure. I like the round-up and plug option personally.


----------



## Gboyet93 (Apr 30, 2017)

So, have I waited too long for this year, or do I still have time?


----------



## sanders4617 (Jul 9, 2018)

I don't think it would hurt to go ahead and get it started. The plugs just may not fill in time for winter dormancy.

I'm actually about to seed Riviera Bermuda either today or tomorrow. So I'll be Fighting getting it established enough before it goes dormant.

The difference for you is just having time for your already established plugs to spread together.

I may be wrong and you have plenty of time though?


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Spray it multiple times, several weeks apart, with glyphosate, ornamec, and triclopyr. I would then dig it up.


----------



## Gboyet93 (Apr 30, 2017)

A few examples.. I sprayed a few spots with MSMA to see what would happen vs the 419.


----------



## rhanna (Jun 7, 2017)

viva_oldtrafford said:


> rhanna said:
> 
> 
> > I believe the lower you mow the more likely the hybrid will overtake the common. I don't think common Bermudagrass likes being mowed under 1"
> ...


That's good to know. I planted Riviera last year and after spreading I found an article saying that you could mix Riviera with common Bermuda 50/50 to reduce cost and the Riviera would eventually take over. I guess I always assuming it was HOC since I couldn't think of anything that would just kill the common Bermudagrass.

I can find the name of the article but could never find a free copy of the actual study. I think it was with UT Knoxville.


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

@Gboyet93 how did this turn out? I've noticed MSMA yellows my wide leaf common as well but not the finer blade stuff as much. Is this a way to thin it out?


----------



## learnt (May 19, 2019)

cglarsen said:


> @Gboyet93 how did this turn out? I've noticed MSMA yellows my wide leaf common as well but not the finer blade stuff as much. Is this a way to thin it out?


Would also like to hear back on this.


----------



## harold56 (Nov 13, 2017)

I'm curious as well.


----------

